# Need your opinions on a pair of shoes!



## Katura (Jun 18, 2009)

Specktra! How I've missed you!

My coworker bought two pairs of BCBG sandals (Pasty) and neither fit right unfortunately for her. So she offered them to me, but I am completely torn.

What do you think of these? Is the gold too much? I tried them on, in the pic below (don't hate on my lack of a pedi!) and I'd probably wear witha jean mini or a long maxi dress...

Thoughts? Yay? Nay?


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 18, 2009)

I like them! 

I'd wear them with something that was not so fussy so your suggest of a maxi dress is good to go.  I'd wear them with jeans or a skirt myself but try to keep it simple as they're quite showy


----------



## Katura (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to say, on another forum people think they are disgusting looking! I dont get it! I think they are pretty cute!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

I like the actual design of the sandals alot....I like the buckle a lot...But personally I don't like the gold braid...But that is just me...I am not that big on Gold...But if you like them I say go for it because you are the one who would have to wear them. We all have diff taste

Wonder why they didn't make the braid out of the same leather as the rest of the sandal...hummm


----------



## luvsic (Jun 18, 2009)

To be very honest, I don't like them. I think the gold chain is too bulky. But I love BCBG otherwise! It's a great brand.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 18, 2009)

i normally don't like these types of sandals at all, but i love these


----------



## stronqerx (Jun 18, 2009)

I love them. I would totally wear these, I think the gold braid is what makes them look so purrty


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 19, 2009)

I like them, but I usually also check my value meter. It would depend on the price for me. I think they would look cute with short shorts and a flowy bohemian with long necklaces.


----------



## n_c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry I vote Nay.


I don't like the buckle.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 19, 2009)

I like!!!

Very "Gotti" with the gold braides.


----------



## eskae (Jun 19, 2009)

mm I like them but I think it looks a little too bulky. The band near the ankle is very wide. BUT if you love them, I say go for it! You would totally look hot wearing these with a maxi dress!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 19, 2009)

If you like them, rock them.


----------



## frocher (Jun 19, 2009)

...........


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

Those are adorable! If you like them then you should wear them!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 21, 2009)

I like them. They remind me of something Naomi from 90210 would wear.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 23, 2009)

I think they're a little too bulky, especially that gold chain type thing.


----------



## animacani (Jul 3, 2009)

To be honest, I think they look kinda tacky..


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I like the actual design of the sandals alot....I like the buckle a lot...But personally I don't like the gold braid...But that is just me...I am not that big on Gold...But if you like them I say go for it because you are the one who would have to wear them. We all have diff taste

Wonder why they didn't make the braid out of the same leather as the rest of the sandal...hummm_

 
What she said


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

I love them! Even the buckle and gold braid.. They're hot. If you like them, wear them with pride and don't worry if other people don't like them.


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I love them! Even the buckle and gold braid.. They're hot. If you like them, wear them with pride and don't worry if other people don't like them._

 
ditto to above...

hmmm, where did she get them? an actual bcbg store? I may have to check them out myself


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 6, 2009)

i really like these!!!! i dont think they are too much... so trendyy


----------

